# Basic recording setup question



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

What do I need to get a good quality recording from my acoustic guitar?

I have a Shure sm57 with the x2u for usb connectivity. When recording, the microphone level in windows has to be at three. At this level, my guitar strings have to rub on the microphone to get a fair volume. Anything above three and a hissing sound is recorded throughout. I'm doing something wrong and I'm frustrated because I can't figure out what.

Do I need a microphone preamp instead of the x2u?
Is there special software I'm missing?

So, what hardware/software components are essential to getting a quality recording?



*Additional information:*
On the x2u, the mic gain is maxed
Random youtube example of a fellow who has good recording quality with his mic within fair proximity:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mt-Ue53il4
Example of my recording (with windows microphone level at 100 and guitar within fair proximity)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP1Jb7bat5w
I don't have an example of the quiet clear recording. Just close your eyes and imagine your favourite song playing at a volume you can't hear over the hum of your fridge.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You'd probably do better with a condenser mic rather an a dynamic mike. I have included a link below which explain the differences. 

The only issue you might have is that condenser mics require phantom power (48V DC) which your x2u might not supply.

Burning Grooves | Introduction to Dynamic and Condenser Microphones

I use this cheap Behringer condenser mic and it works well to record my acoustic guitar, mandolin or dobro:

BEHRINGER: C-2


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for your response.

Would it then be fair to say dynamic mics are designed to record loud amps and not practical for recording soft acoustic playing?

*EDIT*
The x2u has a +48V button which would hopefully supply the required power for a condenser mic.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

There are many different types of amps and applications. A 57 is durable and has low sensitivity as well as being inexpensive so is good for live work but not so much in the studio. That said if you run it through a preamp you can make better use of it. If you are wanting to do computer based recording you are best off to buy a general purpose interface interface with XLR connectors and preamps for your mike.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Could a mic preamp boost my shure sm57 without the hiss?
Is there a popular entry level choice out there for mic preamps?
When recording, what plays a bigger role in quality, the mic, or the preamp? (just comparing the two, I know there are many factors that affect recording.)

My goal was a simple computer based recording setup to occasionally play with.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You could get a small Behringer mixer for under $100, probably _well_ under, that would easily suffice as a preamp for your purposes. 

As far as home users go, I'd be inclined to focus on a decent mic.

FWIW, I've got a Blue "Yeti" USB mic that I love - I think they run about $130 at Staples.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

That "hiss" sounds like noise floor to me and likely from having your gain up way to high on the x2u. I'm not familiar with the x2u or of any issues associated with it. 

I'm inclined to agree with the others that an external mic pre or mixer would help and you should still be able to use your x2u.

In theory boosting your level with the pre or mixer should allow you to decrease the mic gain on the x2u.

You can pick up an ART tube mp for $50-75 at Long & McQuade. Not the best but will be better than your "hiss".


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd start with something like this: Product: US-122MKII | TASCAM

It includes Cubase LE. It's a good entry level sound card for recording, decent preamps and software is good. The mike will still sound like a SM-57 but at that point it's easy to add a different mike if you want, include a condenser of some sort since it provides phantom power. They probably stock it at your neighborhood L&M.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I don't like it, but I have a plan now. 
I think I'm going to get a mic preamp, and if I'm not happy, a condenser mic.

It seems like the x2u is a preamp. It at least serves the same functions, i think. I'm worried swapping it for a cheap preamp won't make a difference.

You guys have started me on the right path. I'm going to make mistakes but I have a direction now. Thanks guys.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't forget you have 30 days to return an item to Long & McQuade! 

Makes mistakes easier to accept.


----------

